# Puppies Animal Rescue - 4 puppies needing homes.



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I am posting on behalf of a small rescue that hasn't yet got internet access.

Sue: Staffordshire Bull Terrier Cross










Background:
Mother was a Staffie cross, Father said to be a Dogue de Bordeaux, Sue was from a litter of 9 that a family bred, none of the litter were sold, the Community Officer and Dog warden took the litter and they have been in rescue since they left their mother. Sue is in foster care with several other adult dogs and 5 litter mates.

Temperament:
Very shy little girl, but after a little settling in period, Sue is very loveable and quite outgoing like her sister Mavis. Sue loves to give people kisses as well as the other dogs.

Looking for:
A home to give her the time and love she deserves with a garden and space for her to exercise, in addition to walks. Can live with other dogs and dog savvy cats and children over 12.

Sue has had both her injections, is wormed and has had flea treatment. She is house trained but has not had much formal training. Clicker training is advised with this gentle soul. Sue will have to be spayed on agreement with adoption. Sue will need extra socialisation in a gentle manner. She is terribly afraid of roads and cars.

If you are interested in adopting Sue, please call Puppies Animal Rescue on: 01159 630326.

*Sally*; Staffordshire Bull Terrier Cross.










*Background*:
Mother was a Staffie cross, Father said to be a Dogue de Bordeaux, Sally was from a litter of 9 that a family bred, none of the litter were sold, the Community Officer and Dog warden took the litter and they have been in rescue since they left their mother. Sally is in foster care with several other adult dogs and 5 litter mates.

*Temperament*:
Sally took an hour to warm up to the new surroundings, but after a little while she became a confident and independent little girl. Sally likes to play with her toys and although loves the company of her sisters and other dogs  Sally prefers to step back from them and explores on her own.

*Looking for*:
A home to give her the time and love she deserves with a garden and space for her to exercise, in addition to walks. Can live with other dogs and dog savvy cats and children over 12.

Sally has had both her injections, is wormed and has had flea treatment. She is house trained but has not had much formal training. Clicker training is advised with this gentle soul. Sally will have to be spayed on agreement with adoption.

If you are interested in adopting Sally, please call Puppies Animal Rescue on: 01159 630326.

*Mavis*: Staffordshire Bull Terrier Cross










*Background*:
Mother was a Staffie cross, Father said to be a Dogue de Bordeaux, Mavis was from a litter of 9 that a family bred, none of the litter were sold, the Community Officer and Dog warden took the litter and they have been in rescue since they left their mother. Mavis is in foster care with several other adult dogs and 5 litter mates.

*Temperament*: 
Mavis is a little bruiser of a puppy  the most confident of the litter and loves a good wrestle with her sisters and other dogs. She is very friendly with people and loves to cuddle.

*Looking for*:
A home to give her the time and love she deserves with a garden and space for her to exercise, in addition to walks. Can live with other dogs and dog savvy cats and children over 12.

Mavis has had both her injections, is wormed and has had flea treatment. She is house trained but has not had much formal training. Clicker training is advised with this gentle soul. Mavis will have to be spayed on agreement with adoption.

If you are interested in adopting Mavis, please call Puppies Animal Rescue on: 01159 630326.

*Lu-Lu*; Staffordshire Bull Terrier Cross










*Background*:
Bred by a family, Mother was a Staffie cross, Father said to be a Dogue de Bordeaux, Lu -Lu was from a litter of 9 and none of the litter were sold, community officer and Dog warden took the litter and they have been in rescue since they left their mother. Lu-Lu is in foster care with several other adult dogs and 5 litter mates.

*Temperament*:
Friendly and cuddly, shy at first, but when given time shes lovely. Is good with other dogs but defensive at first and doesnt like them to over stay their welcome  however if she lives with another dog this may pass. Loves a cuddle and gives lots of kisses.

*Looking for*:
A home to give her the time and love she deserves with a garden and space for her to exercise, in addition to walks. Can live with other dogs and dog savvy cats and children over 12.

Lu-Lu has had both her injections, is wormed and has had flea treatment. She is house trained but has not had much formal training. Clicker training is advised with this gentle soul. Lu-Lu will have to be spayed on agreement with adoption.

If you are interested please call Puppies Animal Rescue on: 01159 630326


----------



## missy11 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hope they all find nice homes soon


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

awww they are lovely shame our daughter isnt old enough


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

bigdaddy said:


> awww they are lovely shame our daughter isnt old enough


I've only put over 12 as they are quite big and have the ability to knock a small child over - if precautions are put in place they are adoptable to anyone with children of any ages - I put the over 12 because not everyone is sensible with puppies and children together 

Please if you are interested, get in touch - they are wonderful puppies and they deserve a home.


----------



## matty198111 (Jan 30, 2010)

how big will these dogs grow, compared to a 100% staffy

i have sent you a pm


----------



## matty198111 (Jan 30, 2010)

sally is gorgeous, well they all are but she is a beaut


----------



## matty198111 (Jan 30, 2010)

sent email and pm but no reply 

i can offer one of these a home


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

matty198111 said:


> sent email and pm but no reply
> 
> i can offer one of these a home


Sorry - I run the rescue's email (they don't have net) and I haven't been on for a while - I'm useless, I have sent you a reply. Sorrry!

Are you sure you put the right email address - I have just checked and there is no email from you :/

You can see more about the rescue here: http://puppiesanimalrescue.yolasite.com

Apologies to mods if sites are disallowed


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Gorgeous puppies hope they find homes soon


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Matty198111 - have you re-tried the email address or given the rescue a ring. The best time to call is in the morning about half 8 and in the evening about half 6 - 8pm the rest of the time, the dogs are out on walks.

I have let her know you might be calling soon - so please get in touch if you are still interested.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

send them all to me!!!! there beautiful hope they find forever homes soon


----------

